# Pad & Quill Case for Kindle 3 Available to Purchase Now



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

This Engadget review calls the Pad and Quill "the toughest of all the gadget cases which imitate Moleskine notebooks."

The case itself is available to purchase here. The description's fanciful enough to incite curiosity:



> Covered in bonded leather[,] this case provides rugged protection[] while creating the feel of holding a traditional book in your hand. Hand[]made in Minneapolis[,] these cases are designed with precision cuts to fit your Kindle perfectly, allowing for easy access to the functions of your device. . . . Using traditional bookbind[ing] techniques[,] we cover the frame with a premium leather cover and beautiful deep red interior paper. Our unique cranberry "bookmark" allows for simple removal of the device, and a classic "moleskin" strap helps keep the case closed for travel or going back on the bookshelf. We even included *unique sound channels within our case to reflect the sounds back to the listener*.












This, by the way, is me after reading that last sentence:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

They're kind of cool... although I'd like them better if they didn't use a strap around the outside to keep the cover closed. Kind of ruins the effect of an actual book.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool.  But it looks like you can't fold it back for reading.


----------



## odelay (May 9, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Very cool. But it looks like you can't fold it back for reading.


It looks like you can't, but if you watch the video of the iPad case, there's a bit when they fold the cover back, so I'd assume it would be the same for the kindle case.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder if it smells like a book - that would solve one problem for many DTB purists!!!  

Seriously though, I like it - a very interesting looking cover!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know...to me it looks like a fancy version of the box my kindle came in from amazon.  Not really my cup of tea.  I think I will be sticking with the covers I already have.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> This, by the way, is me after reading that last sentence


I think the reference to "sound channels" reflecting sound to the listener is simply a recognition that the speakers are on the back. The case is apparently designed not to muffle the sound.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I don't know...to me it looks like a fancy version of the box my kindle came in from amazon. Not really my cup of tea. I think I will be sticking with the covers I already have.


I totally concur!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Elk said:


> I think the reference to "sound channels" reflecting sound to the listener is simply a recognition that the speakers are on the back. The case is apparently designed not to muffle the sound.


I had the same understanding of what they meant. However, "unique sound channels within our case to reflect the sounds back to the listener" makes the case sound like some elaborate audio puzzle you might enounter in one of the deserted dwellings in Myst. How exactly are the sound channels "unique"? And while speaker manuals and sound engineering textbooks refer to the reflection of sound, they don't usually talk about sounds being reflected "_back_ to the listener," which, again, suggests peculiar steampunk convolutions (at least to me).



> I don't know...to me it looks like a fancy version of the box my kindle came in from amazon


That's exactly what I thought. But since the same case seems to be designed and redesigned for other devices, perhaps that's just an ironic coincidence: that someone went to the trouble to precision-design the cutout in a luxury case -- doing painstaking laser cuts in wood so that the device would fit perfectly -- which turns out to resemble nothing more than the cardboard box in which the device for which it was intended shipped.

Still, people seem to be very impressed by the Pad & Quill in person. I'd reserve judgment until I saw the case in person and handled the case myself.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I emailed them to see if there would be a DX cover, and they said they are thinking about it, and to check back in a few weeks.  But I also would rather not have the strap, and different colors would nice as well.  Barnes and Noble did the Nook right in terms of covers with the large selection of different styles they went with.  I'd like to see more of this same thing with the Kindle.

Gene


----------



## jennie12 (Oct 27, 2010)

This is looks perfect, I never seen this before. I like the colour choice are available. Best thing is variety of designs, those designs are recall in my mind. In short in Short I'd like to purchase as soon as possible. Cooooool.


----------

